# Walleye spawning water temperature



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Mid 40s, but there are conditions other than water temps that also factor in.
Calendar wise, activity peaking the month of April +/- the 15th depending on conditions.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

2nd kagee. They will stage in the areas soon though especially with the lack of ice and temps higher. Spawn won't be for another month or 2. Usually see them midnight March through mid April. Lakes differ though have seen rock rollers at skito weeks before ladue had action


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

In my experience on warm winters like this with the right weather in conjunction with the right moon phase the spawn could start as early as the end of this month.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Agree with Bob.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Last season I got one in mid march, off the rip rap and this year is similar to last spring.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Many bird watching friends are noticing a really early migration right now. The temperature is rising for an extended period and Mark Johnson said winter is over! Could this speed up the walleye spawning?


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

Several years ago I jig fished leaglskater and another friend of mine. Third week of March. Fished 22 fow by Crib. We limited. Fun time.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Larry D Von Deylen said:


> Several years ago I jig fished leaglskater and another friend of mine. Third week of March. Fished 22 fow by Crib. We limited. Fun time.





Larry D Von Deylen said:


> Several years ago I jig fished leaglskater and another friend of mine. Third week of March. Fished 22 fow by Crib. We limited. Fun time.


the temperature has nothing to do with spawning eyes,
the eyes spawn abouth 4 weeks,march 15 to aprill 15 in ohio,it can shift 2 weeks up or down.
this time of year water temperature is around 45 degrees,they spawn under ice 35 degree or open water at 50 degrees. why ?
when the fish spawn it take her 12 month to develop the eggs for spawning.
when the eye spawn on march 15 she start developing the eggs 1 month earlier,then the eye what spawn aprill 15.
the second think play big roll in developing eggs,
the water quality,the food, health of the fish and yung or old fish.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Why is it everywhere I read online it mentions water temperature then?

"When Walleye Spawn
  
As winter ends and the sun melts the ice that's accumulated on the lakes and streams, walleye leave the deep water -- where they've spent the fall and winter -- to begin their migratory journey. But it's important to know that walleye don't go by a typical calendar. A number of factors go into when they make their move, but the most important is water temperature."


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

It's all
About temperature. Wallleyes spawn out in two weeks. Those two weeks shift based on temps. Doesn't take a month. Walleyes in Canada spawn later than here or in Cincinnati on the river because of water Temperature not calendar.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> Why is it everywhere I read online it mentions water temperature then?
> 
> "When Walleye Spawn
> 
> As winter ends and the sun melts the ice that's accumulated on the lakes and streams, walleye leave the deep water -- where they've spent the fall and winter -- to begin their migratory journey. But it's important to know that walleye don't go by a typical calendar. A number of factors go into when they make their move, but the most important is water temperature."


what water temperature is in march 15 every year ?
I am surprise nobady write abouth that,i read that everywhere,that is just wrong.
I am not sciaentist ,I just think what is logical and I come with this results ,and I know that is 100% true what I come with.
this is same with people,the kid develop I body 9 month,but if people are sick and have problem with health,they give birt in 7 month,8month,9 month or longer,the same think is with fish.
the eggs are fed from fish ,when they are develop they are disconnected from feed inside and they flou out to hatch and survive,if they are loose and stay in fish,they die.
if that was on temperature,than if water hit 45 degrees all eyes should spawn in one day,they do not,major spawn is 4 weeks and then you have small spawn 2 weeks before and after major spawn.
the super healthy eyes with best condition develop their eggs first for spawning,and than you have eyes there conditions are bad in health and conditions and they never spawn,the eggs stay in fish and they absorb them,convert them to food,and the eye body feed on them.
water temperature is just coinsident,nuthing to do with spawn.


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

Take it from someone who use to take vacation at work based on predicting the spawn for the past 30 years it's all temp. If you still want to be stubborn read this. Walleyes in Arkansas go earlier than Ohio than Canada because it's water temp. 

http://www.walleyecentral.com/articles/?a=5


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cowboy888 said:


> Take it from someone who use to take vacation at work based on predicting the spawn for the past 30 years it's all temp. If you still want to be stubborn read this. Walleyes in Arkansas go earlier than Ohio than Canada because it's water temp.
> 
> http://www.walleyecentral.com/articles/?a=5


why they do not spawn all at once,in one they when is the right temperature.
why they spawn in ohio at 36 degree one year and next year in 55 degree ?
they spawn in 36 degree,they had perfect condition to develop they eggs,and they can not hold them any more,then they spawned at 36 degree.
next year they had tufer condition to develop the eggs,it tok them longer and they spawned at 55 degree.
Walleyes in Arkansas spawn early,and they start developing eggs early than in ohio ,and it take them 12 month to develop the eggs same like ohio.
I know this is true,i was reading all artickles from whole world and nobady said the reason what I am saing.everibody saing temperature,that is not thrue.
this is second sentence from that article-
Unfortunately much of the information that has been passed along has been based upon misinformation or just plain ignorance.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Believe what you will Happy Snag, but water temps in the lake don't reach the same level at the same time. Walleyes do prefer a certain temp to release their eggs just like every other fish such as crappies, bluegills, and bass. Even pike have a preference for water temps to spawn. I don't know where you got your information on spawning fish but I believe you need to google more on it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Believe what you will Happy Snag, but water temps in the lake don't reach the same level at the same time. Walleyes do prefer a certain temp to release their eggs just like every other fish such as crappies, bluegills, and bass. Even pike have a preference for water temps to spawn. I don't know where you got your information on spawning fish but I believe you need to google more on it.


why we have good hatch and bad hatch ?
it is on temperature when they spawn,they spawn in 36 degree,they have tuf time to survive,they spawn in 50 degree,they have beter chance to survive,there is planty plankton,in cold water is very little plankton for them to survive.
I am fishing 56 years and I was beleving what I was reading,no more,if you start thinking about the process,you will come up with same solution.same thing with deer,why the deer is not waiting for beter weather to have young,some are boren in snow,she has to give birth when the young is developed not when she like,she has no control over that,same with eyes.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Think something that some are forgetting is we are targeting the males mostly. Males come in prior to the perfect temp, moon phase, secret date ect. They come early and stay late. By the time most get on the lake the majority of females are done and back deep w the feed bags on. Think of it like a single guy at the bar that hadn't had a lady since last year. If he had one month all year to get his freak on. He's going to the bar early and staying late. Thus the reason in the western basin we are on the reefs catching males and the trollers are chasing spawned out females. If you talk to odnr when they have the nets out ask them about it. Last year we caught eyes in shallow for a long time after the spawn. Just my view on it. Talk all you want its about game time on the lakes right now,and you can't catch them on the couch.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

wallydvr said:


> Think something that some are forgetting is we are targeting the males mostly. Males come in prior to the perfect temp, moon phase, secret date ect. They come early and stay late. By the time most get on the lake the majority of females are done and back deep w the feed bags on. Think of it like a single guy at the bar that hadn't had a lady since last year. If he had one month all year to get his freak on. He's going to the bar early and staying late. Thus the reason in the western basin we are on the reefs catching males and the trollers are chasing spawned out females. If you talk to odnr when they have the nets out ask them about it. Last year we caught eyes in shallow for a long time after the spawn. Just my view on it. Talk all you want its about game time on the lakes right now,and you can't catch them on the couch.


you are absolutely wright.
the nature program the eyes when to spawn.
all fish spieces are programed with nature when they have to spawn,why I do not know yet.
same like deer is programed when to get pregnet to develop yung for brt in spring. when she is adult
in my opinion,when the fish is boren,that is teling her when she has to start developing eggs for spring,
where the fish was boren,that is the spot where she will go spawn,tha nature program that ,that way.
all eyes spawning in ohio is 3 month,from march 1. to may 1.
major spawning is march 15 to aprill 15.
the males are there 2 to 3 weeks ahead of females and stay 2 to 3 weeks after spawning,making sure they fertelizi all eggs.
we have one spieces eye,
but we have many families of eyes,every family is doing think deferent.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, comparing warm blooded mammals with cold blooded fish. The ignorance is quite astounding. Try reading a few books that are science based. The spawn is based on water temps tire and length of daylight. The age of the fish also plays a part in it and is a reason why there are different fish spawning at different times as well as a lake or river not being uniform in temps. smaller shallow lakes warm faster and the spawn tends to occur faster in those lakes. Walleye in northern lakes may not spawn until June. Water temp is a major factor to fry survival. It's evolution. Weather effects cold blooded fish in ways largely because of metabolism. 4 years ago the small mouth spawn on dale hollow was delayed by a month because of a 3 week cold front. I am sure buckeyes remember the polar vortex years. But hey, dont worry about that spawn until your calender says so, more fish for the people who have a clue.


----------



## tcbridges (Dec 30, 2016)

cowboy888 said:


> It's all
> About temperature. Wallleyes spawn out in two weeks. Those two weeks shift based on temps. Doesn't take a month. Walleyes in Canada spawn later than here or in Cincinnati on the river because of water Temperature not calendar.


Is there good walleye fishing on the river in Cincinnati. My daughter lives there and I never thought of fishing there when I visit


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

I fish the river in other spots as I am in NE Ohio but was using that to make a point. If you watch the river forums the southern ones startup up first. 

I Travel there off an on And they get a lot of muddy water which makes it tough. There are two dams and anywhere a larger creek enters the river it will have clearer water. You'll catch 5 saugers or more to every walleye. They have a Ohio river forum which talks about fishing there mendenhall and green up get mentioned a lot.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

driftfish101 said:


> Wow, comparing warm blooded mammals with cold blooded fish. The ignorance is quite astounding. Try reading a few books that are science based. The spawn is based on water temps tire and length of daylight. The age of the fish also plays a part in it and is a reason why there are different fish spawning at different times as well as a lake or river not being uniform in temps. smaller shallow lakes warm faster and the spawn tends to occur faster in those lakes. Walleye in northern lakes may not spawn until June. Water temp is a major factor to fry survival. It's evolution. Weather effects cold blooded fish in ways largely because of metabolism. 4 years ago the small mouth spawn on dale hollow was delayed by a month because of a 3 week cold front. I am sure buckeyes remember the polar vortex years. But hey, dont worry about that spawn until your calender says so, more fish for the people who have a clue.


animals and fish are programed from nature,when they have to reproduce.
the temperature play role on spawning,first 10 month,if is warmer temperature the eggs are developing faster,if is colder like in Canada the eggs are developing slower,the metabolism work slower,they eat les often,the eggs are growing slower.
if the spawn is temperature based,explain me,
why the eyes spawn one year in 36 degree water and next year in 50 degree water,
I tel you reason
1 they spawned in 36 degree water,the eggs were fuly developed for spawning and the eyes could not hold them more,they get disconnected by them self and flow out from fish when they are fuly developed,the fish can not stop them.
why they developed in shoter time,
all year from starting developing eggs was perfect temperature for fish and good food what feed the egs,if you have high temperature in sumer,the fish are in stress,not feeding good,that slow the eggs development to.
south usa eyes spawn earlier,
the water temperature is wormer,the fish metabolism is more active,they feed more and more food boost the eggs growing faster.
you can believe whot you like.
I stick with my stuf,no because I am smarter,it is more logical.
and I go allways whot is wright or wrong,not maybe.
the scientist do not know what hatch,we have last 3 years,you now how they find out,
we report lot of fish is catched size 10",
they set there nets and catching lot of 10" eyes,
they go to the grou book and they find out which year the fish hatched,and then they report good hatch for that year.
if you fish lot and pay atencion to the fish you redy know that.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay. If you say so. I won't argue with you here. I just don't agree with your trend of thought. It's okay to disagree. Fishing goes on.


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys that have been there done that we physically see the females rolling on the shorelines. This only happen no more than two weeks and when the water starts to get 42. With steady warm weather they are done in a week. Cold snaps prolong them another week. On Milton Berlin Mosquito Pygmy this can start as early as the march 9th and as late as April 9th depending on water temp. Again we physically see them rolling. Ive never seen this at 36 degrees. On something like Erie they take large migrations up rivers and although travel in and out looks like spawning they only physical do the process for a week or so. I've wasted enough of my time explaining this.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cowboy888 said:


> Guys that have been there done that we physically see the females rolling on the shorelines. This only happen no more than two weeks and when the water starts to get 42. With steady warm weather they are done in a week. Cold snaps prolong them another week. On Milton Berlin Mosquito Pygmy this can start as early as the march 9th and as late as April 9th depending on water temp. Again we physically see them rolling. Ive never seen this at 36 degrees. On something like Erie they take large migrations up rivers and although travel in and out looks like spawning they only physical do the process for a week or so. I've wasted enough of my time explaining this.


3 years back we had lot of eyes spawned out under ice,on the reefs in lake erie,the water was 36 degrees.
why they spawned at 36 degree water,why they did not weight,to 45 degree water.
the eggs were developed and they were coming out,no mater what is the temperature.
when the chickin egg is developed,it is coming out,nobady can hold that in,
that is the same with fish,
stealhead is doing the same think,you catch one and is spawned out,then you catch one,one month later and he steel has egg's.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

WALLEYES ARE IN THE MOHONING RIVER, BELOW
BERLIN DAM, BIG TIME, NO SNAGING PLEASE


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good read here being very inexperienced in eye's myself...
I do like how HappySnag is sticking to his guns though...
He makes decent points, going with what he knows from been there done that. I do know you can't always go by the book on everything in fishing... nature offers many clues in seasonal patterns, it's good to pay attention to them as fishermen. Adding them all up on a skunk day or a good day will pay dividends.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll tell you I sure as hell will be looking in the next few weeks these temps will be bringing them in shallow they may not be spawning but will be staging. From what I have seen the last few warm winters they went sooner typically I focus towards the end of March through mid April but I'm going to be looking next week


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lake Erie is a different animal. Takes longer to warm up and it's a tributary run. 

http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye/understanding-spring-walleye-migrations/

Again last time I waste time.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> WALLEYES ARE IN THE MOHONING RIVER, BELOW
> BERLIN DAM, BIG TIME, NO SNAGING PLEASE


Have fun fishing there tomorrow with everyone and their brother. Lol


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Have fun fishing there tomorrow with everyone and their brother. Lol


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

This forum is as entertaining as it is informative........thank you all. Soon someone in our midst will post some fish porn pics!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cowboy888 said:


> Lake Erie is a different animal. Takes longer to warm up and it's a tributary run.
> 
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye/understanding-spring-walleye-migrations/
> 
> Again last time I waste time.


if the lake erie eye were loking for warmest temperature to spawn,
all of them will be in rivers,the rivers are warmer than lake in march and aprill by 10 to 20 degrees,but only small % go to the rivers,moust spawn on the reefs,
how the males eye know where to go to put there milk ahead of the females,to make sure all eggs are fertilized.
they are not looking for warmest temperature,they go to the place where they were boren,not looking for rip rep,not looking for oxygenated water,and if they are lucky when they drop eggs and water is warmer the we have mega hatch,more fish is hatching and more fish survive.
if they give me 1000 GPS tracking units for eyes I can put them on eyes in sundusky river,then after few years you know the moovment off eyes.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

when I have time to walleye/saugeye fish in the spring I dont care what the water temp is, or what moon phase, or what date it is, whether its spawn time or not, I go after them. I've taken 10 -12 saugeyes the last 2 nights on my home lake which is about 2 weeks earlier than last year. I could care less why! But my hunch is warmer water temps! This is just my opinion, an educated guess. I respect anyone elses opinion and science! Bottom line, rain, snow, sleet, or shine it's fishing TIME!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> animals and fish are programed from nature,when they have to reproduce.
> the temperature play role on spawning,first 10 month,if is warmer temperature the eggs are developing faster,if is colder like in Canada the eggs are developing slower,the metabolism work slower,they eat les often,the eggs are growing slower.
> if the spawn is temperature based,explain me,
> why the eyes spawn one year in 36 degree water and next year in 50 degree water,
> ...


I dish a ton and you are absolutely wrong that scientists don't know. They do know. And bet that walleye spawning under the ice was a terrible hatch and anomaly. The information out there about this stuff is not disputable. I think wildlife biologists with PhDs, who actually study this stuff trump your so called "logic". You actually are very illogical n your short-sighted anecdotal evidence. Like I said, you stick to your calender, I will read the environment. More fish for people who get it. Which is really nothing new.. and maybe i read wrong but did you honestly say the male's sperm up the reefs before females lay eggs? Hahahahahaha


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nature has programmed fish to spawn according to water temps, length of daylight and a few smaller variables. Period. The two main biological traits of any animal is survival and reproduction. Period.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

driftfish101 said:


> Nature has programmed fish to spawn according to water temps, length of daylight and a few smaller variables. Period. The two main biological traits of any animal is survival and reproduction. Period.


I think wildlife biologists with PhDs,yes
10 years back they estimated Lake erie eye total population 60 million eyes,
2 yaers later they estimated lake erie total eye population 20 million,
where the 40 million went,the PhDs must have deferent math from high school guys,
the eye spawn when eggs are wripe,it take 12 month to develop the eggs not 1 month,before the water reach 45 degrees.
90% PhDs only know how to rip people off,that is there main education,becouse they are pist off ho much they paid and get riped of on there education.
I have 0 English education,Mr PhDs show up on the job,wallk 3 days around the machine,what hi spoustu troubleshoot,then after 3 days my boss told me I have to teach him for 2 weeks, I could do that with any high school guy,i was best employ of the month few times,in 500 people working there.you can have PhDs paper,that does not mean anything to me,you have to show me,what you can do,after that I will know what is your value.
the eggs are developed in 12 month,not in last month when water is 45 degrees.
do you know Mosquito lake ?
why the eyes spawn on the dam ?that is coldest spot on the lake.secon group spawn on crossway,south and north side,third group eyes spawn in creek on south side off the lake.do you know why they spawn in deferent water temperature,and deferent spot,they go to there birth place.
the male eyes put the milk in water before female lay their eggs,to isure all eggs are fertilized,how they would know where the female spawn ?same spot where they were boren.
you ca believe what you like.if you do not like my logick,i can not do anything abouth that.
a am serius fisherman and I like to lern all time,i fished all over ohio with respected fisherman,never once I had problem with anybode,and they told me if I like I can go with tham any time.
I made 6000 miles fishing in one month,some people will not do that in whole life.
I catch 200 stealhead in spring,i keep 5 for smokehouse and rest is realeesed.
I fished Mosquito lake 3 month in the row,no 1 day off,the gass was $350 galon,my van make 10 miles a gallon,i had to fill up every 3 days $100.
show me which PhDs have this record,it would be possible only if he is payd.


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye/understanding-spring-walleye-migrations/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cowboy888 said:


> http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye/understanding-spring-walleye-migrations/


I have the book,it is printed from that book.the book is from year 1970.
everythink is correct,only thing I would change.
the eyes spawn in ohio from march first to may first,the water temperature that time off year is from 36 degree to 55 degree.
from the article,
In the extreme Far North, if those ideal conditions don’t arrive early enough, walleyes absorb their eggs and forego spawning.
he is saying the eggs were not developed for spawning,the eye can not relese them,and she absorb them,shee feed on them,cold water,slow metabolism,not inuf food,fish under stress,cose the fish not to spawn.
eye is programed from nature spawn in march,aprill or absorb the eggs.
if she was holding the eggs next two month and weight for the eggs wripen up,it will cose problem for next year,she would spawn 12 months after spawn,nature block that uption up.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

lmao, the anti educational garbage reveals something. Again i could careless about your anecdotal work story. Acting like a doctorate in marine biology means you just learned to rip people off is sad frankly. I forgot, we live in a fact free world now. Of course an uneducated rube knows more than someone who uses the scientific method and devotes their life to a specialty. Well, my father always said you can't reason with unreasonable people. Sure am glad not everyone is so pathetic.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

And by the way steelhead have a 4 year life span in lake Erie a, so eat up. Catch and release of a decent trout is a waste. But maybe those biologists, like Phil Hillman, who has more steelhead knowledge than 10 steelhead fishermen said that so you shouldn't


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Fishing tips from a cave man. I have a degree, in biology, from Kent State, and I can attest that water temperature is the most important factor in ANY fish species. I might of considered your theory a bit more seriously if I could read it with out reading it in a gruff cave man voice.
Me Shoreman not wait for to catch walleye.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

"we live in a fact free world now"..................lol. Nope. It's full of facts........and "ALTERNATIVE FACTS" lol


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Come on guys ease up a bit. This guy is sticking to his guns but he is being respectful in his arguments. There is no need to stir the pot by making fun of him. We can have a reasonable debate without personally attacking each other.


----------



## TheFishingGuy (Feb 23, 2017)

REEL GRIP said:


> WALLEYES ARE IN THE MOHONING RIVER, BELOW
> BERLIN DAM, BIG TIME, NO SNAGING PLEASE


Where is the best place to park and access below the Berlin Dam?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFishingGuy said:


> Where is the best place to park and access below the Berlin Dam?


There is a parking lot behind the dam specifically for fishermen to park. It has a trail that leads down to the river.

However, be aware that is is currently closed for the off season and there is no indication as to when it will reopen. If you would like to fish there, you will have to walk in. The nearest place to park, other than on the side of Bonner Rd. is the launch lot, but that is quite a hike.

Here is a post discussing the closure:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/berlin-dam.307020/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TheShoreman said:


> Fishing tips from a cave man. I have a degree, in biology, from Kent State, and I can attest that water temperature is the most important factor in ANY fish species. I might of considered your theory a bit more seriously if I could read it with out reading it in a gruff cave man voice.
> Me Shoreman not wait for to catch walleye.


you can say whot you like,i have no problem with that,
first 10 month developing the eggs is 90% when they will spawn,few weks up and down
last 2 month developing the eggs is 10% effecting the spawn,few days up and down.


----------



## Wall3y3 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm not taking any side in the debate, but I have seen walleyes rolling in the rocks when the entire lake besides a small portion was covered in ice. 

Years back I also caught them through manmade holes in ice, on a rip rap shoreline. There's no way that could've been optimum water temperature in either scenario.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Wall3y3 said:


> I'm not taking any side in the debate, but I have seen walleyes rolling in the rocks when the entire lake besides a small portion was covered in ice.
> 
> Years back I also caught them through manmade holes in ice, on a rip rap shoreline. There's no way that could've been optimum water temperature in either scenario.


you describe the evidence,spawn can happen in defret temperature.
that is reason why we have good spawn and bad spawn.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Too much talk, not enough lines in the water. Let's go get those jigs, rapalas, and sonars in the water and find out what fish are doing.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

J2jm said:


> Too much talk, not enough lines in the water. Let's go get those jigs, rapalas, and sonars in the water and find out what fish are doing.


Fish look for Water Temp and Photoperiod the length of Sunlight in a Day.Photoperiod is why the Walleye will spawn anyways if the Temp isnt getting right fast enough.But the Water Temp plays the biggest roll in the spawn.There are also 3 phases of a Spawn. Prespawn Spawn. And Post Spawn.Anglers often confuse the Prespawn and Spawn in My opinion.42 to 54 are 2 temps to watch for. I have seen a warm up in Temp play a huge roll many times in the spawn.The Great news for us is it's all ahead


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Fishon1546 said:


> Fish look for Water Temp and Photoperiod the length of Sunlight in a Day.Photoperiod is why the Walleye will spawn anyways if the Temp isnt getting right fast enough.But the Water Temp plays the biggest roll in the spawn.There are also 3 phases of a Spawn. Prespawn Spawn. And Post Spawn.Anglers often confuse the Prespawn and Spawn in My opinion.42 to 54 are 2 temps to watch for. I have seen a warm up in Temp play a huge roll many times in the spawn.The Great news for us is it's all ahead


they come up with this theory 50 years a go,and everybody is reprinting that.
I believe all fish species fish are programed when they have to spawn.
pike,musky spawn January,february,first 10 month eggs development dictate when the eggs will be redy,it can push the spawn few weeks up and down,last 2 month eggs development water temperature effect only ,few days up and down.
eyes spawn march 1 to may first,
crappie spawn may june.
I do not wonet to argue with anybody theory,this is what I come and believe.
they are redy catching big female eyes in maumee river and the eggs are flowing out,that are fist females and they eggs are redy developed and they can not hold them longer,they flow aut.
if that was by the temperature,they should not spawn yet, or length of day light,it is from nature program the eyes to spawn from 1 march to 1 may,when the eggs are developed they will come out between this dates and water temperature will be from 36 degree to 55 degree.
the nature program them for best spawning temperature for surwive in 50 degree.
but the fish can not hit this number in spring,the 50 degree flucktuate,
same like the eggs development flucktuate ,faster or slower development off eggs,and some eyes will hit that proper temperature,if more fish hit the proper temperature for survive,then we have best hatch.

I can give you example.
the eye is developing eggs first 10 month slow,the date for this eggs is set on development for aprill 25 they will be fuly groun and start getting loose and floing out.
on march 15 we hit the,wright water temperature for spawning,have longer day of day light,it has not big effect on that fish,if we keep warmer temperature,the fish may spawn 3 days earlier than aprill 25,the eggs are not developed for march 15,they are in clusters,she can not relese them at these early days.
just my opinion and my experience.


----------

